# Can anyone help!! ??



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Urgently Rehoming for pregnant cat Free | Ipswich, Suffolk | Pets4Homes

Dreadful, can any of you special people help if. You live near?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Awful - some people! I've pm'd this to another member who rescues. Hopefully she can help.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

can anyone get them to Wolverhampton? if transport can be arranged i could have them here. i have someone who can foster them so that isn't problem


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

, i hope they get good homes soon ,bump


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i've messaged Lauren too just in case she has space and transport could be arranged to get them to her home


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

cats galore said:


> i've messaged Lauren too just in case she has space and transport could be arranged to get them to her home


If transport is possible I can sort out space etc here once I know a bit more, have got a fosterer who can help x


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Such brilliant people! Hope they can be rescued! Should we email them and let them know help is on it's way (fingers crossed)


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

rose said:


> Such brilliant people! Hope they can be rescued! Should we email them and let them know help is on it's way (fingers crossed)


Lauren has emailed them so hopefully we will hear something very soon


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Can I ask the rescuers - when you take cats on from people like this, do you ever ask for a donation or do the people give anything towards their care or would this put people off giving them over? Seems wrong for irresponsible people just to get rid and expect someone else to care for the cats and offspring at their own expense.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Charity said:


> Can I ask the rescuers - when you take cats on from people like this, do you ever ask for a donation or do the people give anything towards their care or would this put people off giving them over? Seems wrong for irresponsible people just to get rid and expect someone else to care for the cats and offspring at their own expense.


I usually ask for their cats belongings, I think once in the last two years I have had someone give me a donation towards their cats, but this was only because she knew that she had acted appallingly and really put us out, we took three cats from her, travelled two hours to get them as she was leaving the country that afternoon (1pm, we got there at 11:30 thankfully) and she donated £20, I think this was more for petrol than her cats care though. Ohhh the stories I could tell about irresponsible owners! How much time have you got? Lol x


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

What wonderful people! I hope someone gets her to a safe home.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> , I think this was more for petrol than her cats care though. Ohhh the stories I could tell about irresponsible owners! How much time have you got? Lol x


I have done a few transport runs for Rushden and no one has ever offered me any kind of donation either for my petrol money or the rescue to care for the cat. I picked up a Persian once who was terribly matted as the owner said she could no longer afford to get her groomed....the woman lived in a smart house with 2 posh cars and had the kind of over manicured nails that cost a fortune to maintain. :angry:


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> I have done a few transport runs for Rushden and no one has ever offered me any kind of donation either for my petrol money or the rescue to care for the cat. I picked up a Persian once who was terribly matted as the owner said she could no longer afford to get her groomed....the woman lived in a smart house with 2 posh cars and had the kind of over manicured nails that cost a fortune to maintain. :angry:


In Feb this year, I had a "stray" who as I found out more and more about him, turned out to be their pet that they just didn't want because he needed vet treatment - a £300 dental and a heart murmur. Obviously he was treated here and is living a wonderful life! If a charity can find over £300 for his sake then I don't see how the owners (who live ina big posh house) can't.
I couldn't pay my rent this January as I had a £700 vet bill for my own cat, unfortuantely he had to be PTS anyway but I would have paid anything to give him a fighting chance.
I just wish I could give some kind of warning or ban, but I'm sure they just go and get a new one that is cute for a few months.
I recently had a cat dumped on me because she needed too much attention, wouldn't settle in (after four weeks) and "it's not just them that think that, this is her 10th home in 2 years now!"

The good news is that I have had the go ahead from the owners of these cats and arranged transport, am just waiting for their full address and these two will hopefully be here this weekend.

Now I just need someone to take my OH to the pub for a few hours while I sneak the new arrivals in!
x


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

That's wonderful news!! X there's some wonderful people on here !!! X


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Brilliant news, I just clicked the link and the ad has been removed, I hoped it was a rescuer from here


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

delca1 said:


> Brilliant news, I just clicked the link and the ad has been removed, I hoped it was a rescuer from here


It has been confirmed that they are arriving here on Saturday will keep you updated x


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Any news?? Xx


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Lovely Lianne has collected the babies and is on her way back with them  will post more when they arrive Xxx


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

*sigh* Are you all ready?
They have arrived...the kitten, is a year old, and also pregnant...and her name is Kitten...


*sigh*


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Both are very scared and neither have ventured out from under my bed, not quite sure what to do as I was expecting an actual kitten, not a fully grown adult with her own babies on the way  Need a bigger house x


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> Both are very scared and neither have ventured out from under my bed, not quite sure what to do as I was expecting an actual kitten, not a fully grown adult with her own babies on the way  Need a bigger house x


You are a star, as are all of the people who contributed their time, money transport and love. I'm so glad you managed to get them. That tortes is exquisite (got a weakness for them, I admit it!)


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Poor cats, thank goodness for you wonderful people on here, saw an as on preloved today, someone advertising for a free cat who has already had a litter, as she has a stunning tom cat to mate her with honestly some people


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

I would love to create a thread of all the rescues stories but I'd be here all day 
I just heard about a woman in Northampton who returned home from work to find that her five week old kitten had drowned in the toilet, the mother cat was sitting watching helplessly and the poor kitten didn't even die straight away, it had been there all day and had to go to the vets to be pts. Surely they would be confined to a room? I'm getting more and more impatient


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh that is so sad! So very pleased these poor girlies are safe! I know I couldn't do much to help, just wish I could stop reading these adverts  drives me nuts, I read the adverts with my mouth wide open in disbelief the way people throw away pets like garbage. I am eternally grateful for all the work you lovely ladies do xxxxx


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh poor kitten, that is one thing i always put on my advice sheet i give when kittens are taken to new homes, to always make sure toilet seats are kept down, and washer and dryer doors kept closed, 
Poor little kitten and poor mum having to sit and watch, heartbreaking


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Five beautiful babies with mum Priya doing a great job, she might have another one yet as she is still a bit bloated and uncomfortable. Lia (her grown up daughter that she arrived with) was a wonderful midwife and washed her mums head all the way through, they have now been seperated and Priya is having a well deserved rest x


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh how wonderful that she gave birth indoors in a safe place!!! To think she could have still been shut outside, thank you so much xxxx


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Just got back from the vets with her, she had an xray and there are no more babies, but she has had to have vetergesic, laxative and fluid. If she hasn't been to the toilet by the morning or deteriorates tonight she has to go back in the morning to be put on a drip. Apparently she may have a twisted stomach or has had limited food so having proper feeding has gorged her stomach  xxx


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh no!! Fingers crossed all will be well x you are truly an angel, to think her owners were happy to leave her outside to fend for herself with only days to go with her pregnancy! Dreadful.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

best wishes for mum xx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

I hope mum is going to be ok. Well done on rescuing her - the world needs more people like you x


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Poor girl, and having to give birth too with this problem, thank goodness she had somewhere indoors and warm to have her babies, 
Hope she will be ok


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

How is she today??


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

She seems a lot better thanks, much less irritable, she did have a small bowel movement and a few noisy farts at about 2am but not to the extent I was expecting! She does have one very small kitten who is struggling to latch so am having to physically hold her on to feed every few hours but both seem to be doing a lot better.

Priya's grown daughter that she arrived with also appears to be due any day now!

So we have... Priya (black) whose babies are Hebe, Johni, Mabel, Thimone and Fawn, her grown daughter (formerly known as "the Kitten") is now called Lia x


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

We have just lost a kitten. Rip little girl xxx


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> We have just lost a kitten. Rip little girl xxx


So sad to hear that. RIP wee cherub.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

so sorry. At least it was loved for its short life. Fingers crossed for the others. Why couldn't have their owners spayed them!!!!!???????


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

rose said:


> so sorry. At least it was loved for its short life. Fingers crossed for the others. Why couldn't have their owners spayed them!!!!!???????


I give up with people Rose, I seem to spend my life asking that question, this is the sixth kitten I've buried in the last month. It destroys me a little bit more every time, especially the mother who lost all of her babies, she is still here but tries to steal kittens from other litters if she hears them cry. x


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> I give up with people Rose, I seem to spend my life asking that question, this is the sixth kitten I've buried in the last month. It destroys me a little bit more every time, especially the mother who lost all of her babies, she is still here but tries to steal kittens from other litters if she hears them cry. x


When I made my first post here - I think is your cat neutered is one of the first questions I was asked and tbh I was a bit offended because I thought of course!! Had no idea of how many irresponsible pet owners there are out there.

The poor girls of yours my heart bleeds for the girl who lost her kittens  so sad


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

So sorry about the little one. RIP poppet.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

So sad and unnecessary !! I understand having a litter of kittens can be a lovely thing to be part of, but these cats were not spayed then turned out into the cold when they were pregnant to fend for themselves!!! Disgusting ! All cats should be spayed unless they are part of a breeding programme. My daughter is having a terrible time with a Tom cat coming through the cat flap and spraying everywhere, so irresponsible! A colleague has just bought a 6 week old kitten!!!!! I advised her how very wrong it was and she agreed but said the owner wanted them all gone that weekend! She went home and rung the lady who still had a sibling so my colleague collected her and the kittens are now chasing and playing and cuddling together, I know it would have been better to stay with mum but at least they have each other.


----------

